# If the MT&PCA were to offer>>>



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I would certainly like to get in on this if it becomes available. I don't see myself leaving the MTPCA if they don't offer it, nor do I think people would shy away because they don't offer one.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

leechwrangler said:


> Do you really believe a life time membership will make it less dysfunctional?I asked how I could be involved got no reply.so when someone wants to help and isn't took up on it u can't say "what else can we do to get people involved"imho
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Leechwrangler, 

I don't remember such a request, but if I missed it I'm sorry. There have been a number of requests on-line and at other functions asking for help at fur sales, convention, outdoor shows, etc. I even have a post around here somewhere asking for someone to step up as Treasurer. If you want to help- there's plenty to do to help protect the sports we love.



Seaarkshooter said:


> My lighted camouflage hat which has two leds in it gets alot of attention whenever its encountered. Sportsman and nons are always asking about it's origin, function and the like. Add our logo and* I will buy the first ten if you can keep the price under $ 40.00.*


Dennis,
I'm going to hold you to that! 

http://mitrappers.promoshop.com/featuredproduct/index.aspx?DPSV_Id=552887

Its in the second row, second from the left "camo cap with light". You weren't paying attention- I wore mine once or twice when we were setting beaver traps and it looked like we could be out after dark. BTW they cost $25.00 and they have 3 LEDs. Will that be cash, check, or credit card? :lol:

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow. I did miss that, didn't I? Now, just as soon as I can get # 6 and # 7 HDAD children to slow down for a hat size estimate, I guess it will be check, John. Lol The price is right because they outgrow everything in short order and clothing them today with hats means doing it again this fall. Which is okay because they will need them this Spring and Summer for nightcrawler trapping season!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> Free beer is already there ... just have to know the combination to Wiggler's cooler.
> Are you coming down/over? My daughter is a runner but some of her XC friends play soccer ... maybe I'll swing by.
> 
> Dang Jon ... you sound like my boss ... expecting me to have all the answers.:lol: I'll send you a PM with some thoughts that I have.


 
Sorry for the delay Ed, we sat by the Packer food RV figured if you were going to show it would be there....lol.


----------

